# R520 spy pics



## W1zzard (Sep 7, 2005)

HKEPC has the R520 core picture (here), we have the full PCB.



 




The card you are seeing is the R520 XT. It is a dual slot solution and uses a cooler similar to the X850. ATI will also offer one-slot versions which will have less performance.

The will only be PCI-Express boards. AGP versions are definitely not planned.
Internally the chip will use 512-bit memory transfers. However, the external memory interface will still be 256-bit - expect some nice marketing from ATI regarding that "feature".

Right now the product lineup is: 
*R520 XT*

512MB RAM
~600 MHz core
~650-700 MHz memory
Dual slot cooling
Dual DVI

*R520 XL*

256MB RAM
~500 MHz core
~500 MHz memory
Single slot cooling
VGA + DVI

*R520 LE*

256MB RAM
~450 MHz core
~450 MHz memory
Single slot cooling
VGA + DVI

*R520 XT Crossfire Edition*

256MB RAM
~600 MHz core
~650-700 MHz memory
Dual slot cooling
VGA + DVI

I guess we can expect a Pro version in between there soon.

In the thread at HKEPC linked above (translated) "it is likely that the ATI R520 will change its name to ATI Radeon X1800 series, the estimated release date for the ATI X900 series is early October". 
One of these two names is correct my source says, he didn't want to reveal which one though. The October release date is correct.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## XooM (Sep 7, 2005)

its about time something like this was leaked
the heatsink mounting system looks alot like that of a 6800/7800 card.
i also take it all the ram is on one side


----------



## djbbenn (Sep 7, 2005)

thats all I got to say. 

-Dan


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 7, 2005)

*Nice*

THanks!!!


----------



## SPHERE (Sep 7, 2005)

haha it kinda resembles a 6800 gt lol!

dam that thing is hot!


----------



## DR.Death (Sep 7, 2005)

that is a nice card i wish i had the money   to buy one when they come out


----------



## 15th Warlock (Sep 8, 2005)

Having a 256 MBs R520XT Crossfire edition means the R520XT will only have access to 256MBs of RAM when used in Crossfire mode?


----------



## XooM (Sep 8, 2005)

hmm... just out of curiousity and I respect any agreements with your source you may be under, so don't feel pressured to answer... how/where exactly did you get these pictures?


----------



## wazzledoozle (Sep 8, 2005)

XooM said:
			
		

> hmm... just out of curiousity and I respect any agreements with your source you may be under, so don't feel pressured to answer... how/where exactly did you get these pictures?


NARC   

Awesome!!!! Too bad I dont have the money for one   
Wazzle needs a job


----------



## DR.Death (Sep 8, 2005)

i know how u feel i am building a computer and i have no money because my work fell through witch sux but what can u do


----------



## wtf8269 (Sep 8, 2005)

Any confirmation on the number of pixel pipelines?


----------



## mcnbns (Sep 8, 2005)

*Pixel pipelines? Vertex shaders?*

How many pixel pipelines & vertex shaders?  Those are pretty unimpressive clock speeds if there are 16 pixel pipelines like some rumours suggested.


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 8, 2005)

Hard to trust someone who doesn't know how to spell "though" and "October".


----------



## wazzledoozle (Sep 8, 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> Hard to trust someone who doesn't know how to spell "though" and "October".


How dare you insult W1z       
Ban stick!


----------



## wtf8269 (Sep 8, 2005)

He spelled October correctly, and "tho" is an online abbreviation for "though". Besides, the guy is from Germany so I'd say he has very good English all considered.


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 8, 2005)

fixed spelling... i'm sorry .. if you dont like what you read here, use the X in the top right corner of this window to reveal the truth


----------



## SPHERE (Sep 8, 2005)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> How dare you insult W1z
> Ban stick!


indeed  

btw can you get ahold of pics with the hs off?


----------



## XooM (Sep 8, 2005)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> NARC
> 
> Awesome!!!! Too bad I dont have the money for one
> Wazzle needs a job


a what?


----------



## wtf8269 (Sep 8, 2005)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> NARC
> 
> Awesome!!!! Too bad I dont have the money for one
> Wazzle needs a job


Uhhh it says Staff right under your name, wouldn't that mean you work for techPowerUp?


----------



## wazzledoozle (Sep 8, 2005)

wtf8269 said:
			
		

> Uhhh it says Staff right under your name, wouldn't that mean you work for techPowerUp?


I just post news from time to time.   

NARC is like a undercover cop in a highschool to find out who sells drugs.


----------



## nightelf84 (Sep 8, 2005)

600Mhz and already dual slot cooling.. hmmm.. if the 16pp rumours hold true, can't see how it can be competitive up agaist the 7800GTX. Have you guys heard anything on power consumption?


----------



## SPHERE (Sep 8, 2005)

It's intersting how there are no caps on that card


----------



## SPHERE (Sep 8, 2005)

lol!

copy cats!


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Sep 8, 2005)

nightelf84 said:
			
		

> 600Mhz and already dual slot cooling.. hmmm.. if the 16pp rumours hold true, can't see how it can be competitive up agaist the 7800GTX. Have you guys heard anything on power consumption?



The high end ATI's been using that same cooling for a while now... cept I love the new rear mounting bracket


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 8, 2005)

nightelf84 said:
			
		

> 600Mhz and already dual slot cooling.. hmmm.. if the 16pp rumours hold true, can't see how it can be competitive up agaist the 7800GTX. Have you guys heard anything on power consumption?


Higher than X850 XT PE if the thermal docs that I've seen are to be believed.


----------



## BigMike (Sep 8, 2005)

*No AGP?*

What's with everyone not making AGP cards?  Do they not know that 90% of gamers are still using AGP?  Talk about limiting your potential customer base.  I'm planning on building a new computer when Windows Vista is finally out to meet it's high requirements, but I don't think I should have to buy a new motherboard now just for a frickin' PCI Express slot!  I've got a P4 3Ghz, 1GB Corsair DDR400, etc. that would still be fine if someone would just make a good video card that still used AGP to hold me over till Vista.  So the best I'll ever get is an X850 XT?  That's stupid.  I've got the money ATI and nVidia...just make me the card.  And I'm sure I'm not the only one that would buy them!


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 8, 2005)

BigMike said:
			
		

> What's with everyone not making AGP cards?  Do they not know that 90% of gamers are still using AGP?  Talk about limiting your potential customer base.  I'm planning on building a new computer when Windows Vista is finally out to meet it's high requirements, but I don't think I should have to buy a new motherboard now just for a frickin' PCI Express slot!  I've got a P4 3Ghz, 1GB Corsair DDR400, etc. that would still be fine if someone would just make a good video card that still used AGP to hold me over till Vista.  So the best I'll ever get is an X850 XT?  That's stupid.  I've got the money ATI and nVidia...just make me the card.  And I'm sure I'm not the only one that would buy them!



Look, if ya want the performance, then spend the $70 needed for a PCIe board. If you plan on spending $500 on a graphics card, I think you can afford a little motherboard...


----------



## BigMike (Sep 8, 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> Look, if ya want the performance, then spend the $70 needed for a PCIe board. If you plan on spending $500 on a graphics card, I think you can afford a little motherboard...


Yeah and money for a new CPU because no one is using Socket478 anymore...and if I'd stick with Intel, I'd also need to replace the DDR memory with DDR2.  That $70 you mentioned just went up to $500 without the video card yet!  All that for what?  A fancy new slot that has no real benefits over AGP8X?  Oh and what piece of crap motherboard are you buying for $70???  I'd buy a quality board with all the bells and whistles that would add at least another 100 bucks to that.


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 8, 2005)

"Look, if ya want the performance, then spend the $70 needed for a PCIe board. If you plan on spending $500 on a graphics card, I think you can afford a little motherboard..."

And if you're spending $500 on the video card, what $70 mobo would you recommend, sir? At least $100 minimum and it's $100 unnecessary dollars, since AGP has never been the bottleneck of a graphics subsystem. The PCI-e switch is simply a way to sock it to the consumer because most graphics card makers are also mobo makers and the NF3's and 865/75 motherboards were too good, so people started rolling out immature, "new" technology to force upgrades at basically no advantage.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Sep 8, 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> "Look, if ya want the performance, then spend the $70 needed for a PCIe board. If you plan on spending $500 on a graphics card, I think you can afford a little motherboard..."
> 
> And if you're spending $500 on the video card, what $70 mobo would you recommend, sir? At least $100 minimum and it's $100 unnecessary dollars, since AGP has never been the bottleneck of a graphics subsystem. The PCI-e switch is simply a way to sock it to the consumer because most graphics card makers are also mobo makers and the NF3's and 865/75 motherboards were too good, so people started rolling out immature, "new" technology to force upgrades at basically no advantage.



They have begun to quit supporting AGP because there are no new AGP chipsets going to be released worthy of a $700 video card, and AGP _will_  be limited, bandwidth wise...

Making an AGP+PCI-E card requires a lot more dev time than a pci-e or agp native card. AGP is a dieing slot, and is actually being eliminated faster than I thought it would be.. I'm usually way behind the upgrade path, but even *I* have a pci-e mobo.. and I stuck with a TnT2 until a Ti4200 was $80 lol  

What you say about "no advantage" is *completely wrong*  PCI-e has several advantages.

1.) dual cards!
2.) more bandwidth!
3.) most importantly, *MORE JUICE*. 

We all know these cards are super power hungry...


----------



## XooM (Sep 8, 2005)

Have you ever done any proffesional graphics work in your life? Have you looked at benchmarks of this nature? PCI-E 16x blows AGP out of the water completely for proffesional 3d work. Not everyone uses their computers to play games. Some of us actually do work with them that requires as much bandwidth as we can get our grubby hands on.
Also, the true advantages to PCI-E lie elsewhere; it's far more scaleable than PCI ever was. With PCI-E, one can truly use gigabit NICs. One can truly use multiple gigabit NICs. One can use far larger storage controllers because of the much more massive amount of bandwidth present. in a dinky little x1 slot, you have more bandwidth than a 64bit PCI lane which is several times larger.
PCI-Express isn't there only to serve up a new platform for videocards; that is merely a byproduct that will be adapted eventually, just as each AGP standard has been adapted over the ages, and PCI was adapted to from ISA. I bet there used to be people saying "why would i ever want PCI? Who on earth really needs that bandwidth?! ISA still has more than enough!"


----------



## nightelf84 (Sep 8, 2005)

BigMike said:
			
		

> What's with everyone not making AGP cards?  Do they not know that 90% of gamers are still using AGP?  Talk about limiting your potential customer base.  I'm planning on building a new computer when Windows Vista is finally out to meet it's high requirements, but I don't think I should have to buy a new motherboard now just for a frickin' PCI Express slot!  I've got a P4 3Ghz, 1GB Corsair DDR400, etc. that would still be fine if someone would just make a good video card that still used AGP to hold me over till Vista.  So the best I'll ever get is an X850 XT?  That's stupid.  I've got the money ATI and nVidia...just make me the card.  And I'm sure I'm not the only one that would buy them!



Gaming on an Intel?! you're weird.. 

90% of gamers are still using AGP? - Where did you get this 'pretty' statistic from? Or did you just make it up?

ATI and nVidia knows you have the money dude, that's why SLI and Crossfire are only available on PCI-e. Why have 1 card when you can have 2.. Like I said.. you're weird..


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Sep 8, 2005)

XooM said:
			
		

> PCI-Express isn't there only to serve up a new platform for videocards; that is merely a byproduct that will be adapted eventually, just as each AGP standard has been adapted over the ages, and PCI was adapted to from ISA. I bet there used to be people saying "why would i ever want PCI? Who on earth really needs that bandwidth?! ISA still has more than enough!"




Very true, however, AGP wasnt intended for graphics, whereas PCI/ISA/PCI-e is capable of sound/etc along with video... 







			
				nightelf84 said:
			
		

> ATI and nVidia knows you have the money dude, that's why SLI and Crossfire are only available on PCI-e. Why have 1 card when you can have 2.. Like I said.. you're weird..



AGP is incapable of supporting 2 video cards anyways


----------



## _HL4E_HalfLife_ (Sep 8, 2005)

nightelf84 said:
			
		

> Gaming on an Intel?! you're weird..
> 
> 90% of gamers are still using AGP? - Where did you get this 'pretty' statistic from? Or did you just make it up?
> 
> ATI and nVidia knows you have the money dude, that's why SLI and Crossfire are only available on PCI-e. Why have 1 card when you can have 2.. Like I said.. you're weird..



Why have 2 cards when u can have 3.... O wait a sec what year is this......2005!!!???!! dang here i thought it was 2010 o well wait for the future.


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 8, 2005)

> I'm planning on building a new computer when Windows Vista is finally out to meet it's high requirements, but I don't think I should have to buy a new motherboard now just for a frickin' PCI Express slot! I've got a P4 3Ghz, 1GB Corsair DDR400, etc. that would still be fine if someone would just make a good video card that still used AGP to hold me over till Vista. So the best I'll ever get is an X850 XT?


Wow, you really are weird. 0_o

If you are going to be building a new computer in time for Vista, why would you now dish out $500 + dollars to last you until that point? Just buy everything at the same time, and until then, an x850 XT will last you *extremely* nicely. Heck, even an x800 would do until that point. 




> Yeah and money for a new CPU because no one is using Socket478 anymore...and if I'd stick with Intel, I'd also need to replace the DDR memory with DDR2.


Calm down



> All that for what? A fancy new slot that has no real benefits over AGP8X


AGP is dying. It will last you another year until you upgrade, but it's death is a good thing. Quit dragging progression down you weird person.


----------



## quasarsky (Sep 8, 2005)

Dippyskoodlez said:
			
		

> Very true, however, AGP wasnt intended for graphics, whereas PCI/ISA/PCI-e is capable of sound/etc along with video...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

You fool. AGP can support 2 video cards. It was just never implented lol.


----------



## BigMike (Sep 8, 2005)

*Thanks guys!*

I really don't think I'm weird or stupid for not wanting to overhaul my entire system just to get a new video card.  I was simply stating that ATI and nVidia could make their higher end cards for PCIE as well as AGP if they really wanted to instead of only catering to the minority.  Seems like a good business strategy to me.  Sorry about the 90% I mentioned...but surely AGP is still the majority out there.  Anyways...I guess I'll replace my 9800Pro with a X850 XT till I do build that new system for Vista.  I'm sure that will still be a nice upgrade.  Anyone think the price will drop significantly if I wait a few weeks till these new cards are out?


----------



## yogurt@arg (Sep 8, 2005)

*the things u have to read this days*



			
				Dippyskoodlez said:
			
		

> Very true, however, AGP wasnt intended for graphics, whereas PCI/ISA/PCI-e is capable of sound/etc along with video...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




omfg..... agp wasnt intended for graphics??? and what in gods name do u think agp means????? accelerated graphic port sounds like "not intended for graphics"?


----------



## wtf8269 (Sep 8, 2005)

BigMike said:
			
		

> Anyone think the price will drop significantly if I wait a few weeks till these new cards are out?



Yes. Atleast I'd hope so. Otherwise that could mean one of two things: A: The r520s are going to be even more expensive, thus too expensive to buy for most people. B: They'll be relatively the same price, and because of this more people will buy the r520s and x800/x850 sales will drop significantly.


----------



## XooM (Sep 8, 2005)

yogurt@arg said:
			
		

> omfg..... agp wasnt intended for graphics??? and what in gods name do u think agp means????? accelerated graphic port sounds like "not intended for graphics"?


i'm suspecting that was a typo


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 8, 2005)

*agp is dead*

let it go, bye bye agp!


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 8, 2005)

Dammit, no agp?!? I need a new graphics card, my 9700 is AWFUL for BF2. And BF2 has proven to be VERY unaffected by cpu power compared to GPU.

A 7800gt is about $500 CDN, and presumably one of the R520 variants will come in at a similar price; I can come up with this amount in a reasonable amount of time.

BUT: $150 for a motherboard, $180 for a new CPU, $150 for a 24 pin PSU and $60 for a new waterblock makes another $540. No way can I come up with $1040(Plus shipping, plus 14% tax...) just to get a new graphics card. AGP may be dying, but it shouldn't be declared dead just yet.


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 8, 2005)

I read elsewhere they are making the 7800GT in AGP as well... Nice.


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 8, 2005)

quasarsky said:
			
		

> You fool. AGP can support 2 video cards. It was just never implented lol.



actually, it can't. i dont remember the reasoning off the top of my head, but theres a reason why AGP can't support dual cards. y do u think SLI was there (never got established, but it was there) w/ normal pci, then suddenly disappeared when AGP came about, and then just as suddenly reappeared again when pci-e came?


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 8, 2005)

http://www.anandtech.com/guides/showdoc.aspx?i=2490

in the first paragraph after "Athlon 64 Socket 939"


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 8, 2005)

While PCI graphics has been declared dead for years now, we're still seeing tons of PCI video cards being produced and sold. People who are after an AGP video card (like myself) shouldn't just freak out. They will still be produced in huge quantities. To this day, the overwhelming majority of gamers are still on an AGP platfom, and that's a fact. 

If you want an AGP card, don't whine here, because none here can help you (especially the children who post here) but rather go to your preferred computer store and demand what you want. They might not have it, but they will ask their suppliers. The suppliers will then inquire with the manufacturers, who will go back to nVidia and ATi saying "Ok, we have had 100 requests of XYZ video card on AGP platform. If you produce that number, and we sell half of that, would it be worth it?"

Go out and do something. Personally, I don't think I'll need to ditch my X800XL for another year. I can play the games I want with excellent resolution and extremely playable frame rates - or isn't this the point?!


----------



## SPHERE (Sep 8, 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> actually, it can't. i dont remember the reasoning off the top of my head, but theres a reason why AGP can't support dual cards. y do u think SLI was there (never got established, but it was there) w/ normal pci, then suddenly disappeared when AGP came about, and then just as suddenly reappeared again when pci-e came?


  it was still around but it never went dual agp "card" just dual core  as far as i know


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 8, 2005)

AGP can support multiple rendering devices... how do you think they could run integrated at the same time as an agp card on the ATI chipset???


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 8, 2005)

If you look at the connectors on both cards they look different.  The picture on the right has an extra piece


----------



## Unregistered Guest (Sep 8, 2005)

*Agp...*

AGP SLI was possible via AGP (or PCI66) bridge chips. There are two possibilities: Let one GPU be a bridge, or use a dedicated bridge. Both methods were implemented by 3dfx back in the days of AGPs uprising.

Voodoo5 5500 (VSA100 #0 = Bridge):




_(shown with custom cooling)_

Voodoo5 6000 (HiNT HB1-SE66 = Bridge):

















There were chipsets, which would possibly also have supported two AGP Slots (Don't remember which ones, i840?! Could also just use an additional AGP controller chip..). And from there it can't be far to two-slot SLI solutions. I think, it would have been definitely possible.

The cool thing about AGP was its dedication to and optimization for graphics. Make it AGP16x, and it could still compete for a long time. Personally, i have already given up my AGP platform for the sake of SLI, but i DO miss the slot. If some manufacturer would have built a Single AGP Card with two 7800GTX GPUs on it, i would have bought it. Then we would have seen, how badly AGP limits the graphics subsystem.


----------



## Dakiller (Sep 8, 2005)

Remember back to the 3DFX days? They nearly came out with a quad core Voodoo 5 6000 on agp but went bust and sold out to nvidia who just scraped it, but there were like 50 or so engineering sample voodoo 5 6000's out there that people managed to get working


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 8, 2005)

*p4 gaming*

For those of us with a socket 478 system, there was a time when the pentium 4 c was the king of the hill. does noone remember when the 2.4c came out with the 875 and 865 chipset? it killed the athlon xp and remained king for about 6 months or so before the athlon 64 became well established. personally, i bought my socket 478 system back in january 2004 and it had a 2.6c and a 9800 pro. now it has a 3.4 EE and an x800xt AIW. it will outrun low end athlon 64s at stock, and will beat a 3400+ at 3.8ghz, when it comes to gaming. not to mention the smoothness of multitasking offered by hyper threading. so before you bash people for having "stupid pentium 4s" look back to when it was still, believe it or not you AMD fanboy, KING!


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 8, 2005)

> but there were like 50 or so engineering sample voodoo 5 6000's out there that people managed to get working



About 100.  I own a HiNT Rev.3700-A and a Rev.3400-A3 myself (A3 still works). With bridge chips, you can theoretically even use several PCI-E Devices on an AGP Slot (nVidia HSI!?). This means less development effort..

I doubt that AGP really died for any other reason than making additional money by selling fancy new platforms (boards, RAM, CPUs..).


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 8, 2005)

heh, yea, the 2.4c was intel's last shread of hope for the entire p4 platform. it's been a rock in the pond since prescott


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 8, 2005)

Why are there 2 different cards pictured??  Those arent the same cards if you look closely at them.  Look at the actual connection.  One has 3 the other has 4..


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 8, 2005)

it's the same card .. i accidentially cut too much away on the front image when removing the background. you have sharp eyes


----------



## SPHERE (Sep 8, 2005)

that almost looks like it "may" be 512 bit can anyone confirm?


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 8, 2005)

*This was a thread about the R520 right?*

Guys all massively off topic -  I got bored looking at the posts as most of them aren't even enything to do with the thread itself - surely those comments can be posted somewhere where popel reading actually care about what you are saying.

I doubt if whinging about no AGP version is going to change anything, accept it, look at your options and move on.

@ Professional guy who does 3d work - surely you need an open GL thread somewhere - thanks for the piccies of those relics though, real interesting..............not!!

Although i do remember them, they are hardly the sort of thing you are looking for on a site called tech power-up, you need retro world or tech power down.

The only thing I wanted to say about this card is how long it looks - anyone with a shuttle can forget it - anyone with a midi tower whos X850 is wedged in can forget it to.

R520 has just 16 pipes standard, a few 24 pipe and 32 pipe uniuts are out there but will not be released to the general public for sale at this point as Ati simply cant get high enough yield to support it's console supply agreements and the PC market. Thats not to say they wont be available it's just by the time it is, G71 from Nvidia will be released 90nm with shader model 4 support and 32pipes (possibly 512MB RAM too).

Crossfire master cards will not be available until Novemebr at the very earliest.


----------



## SPHERE (Sep 8, 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> Guys all massively off topic -  I got bored looking at the posts as most of them aren't even enything to do with the thread itself - surely those comments can be posted somewhere where popel reading actually care about what you are saying.
> 
> I doubt if whinging about no AGP version is going to change anything, accept it, look at your options and move on.
> 
> ...


g71 was canceled 

and the pipes stuff is just rumor as far as i know or do you know something that i dont?


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 8, 2005)

shitty card poopy


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 8, 2005)

i whipe my bum with that card lol


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 8, 2005)

XooM said:
			
		

> Have you ever done any proffesional graphics work in your life? Have you looked at benchmarks of this nature? PCI-E 16x blows AGP out of the water completely for proffesional 3d work. Not everyone uses their computers to play games. Some of us actually do work with them that requires as much bandwidth as we can get our grubby hands on.
> Also, the true advantages to PCI-E lie elsewhere; it's far more scaleable than PCI ever was. With PCI-E, one can truly use gigabit NICs. One can truly use multiple gigabit NICs. One can use far larger storage controllers because of the much more massive amount of bandwidth present. in a dinky little x1 slot, you have more bandwidth than a 64bit PCI lane which is several times larger.
> PCI-Express isn't there only to serve up a new platform for videocards; that is merely a byproduct that will be adapted eventually, just as each AGP standard has been adapted over the ages, and PCI was adapted to from ISA. I bet there used to be people saying "why would i ever want PCI? Who on earth really needs that bandwidth?! ISA still has more than enough!"



What are you talking about?
64-bit x 133MHz = 1064MB/s  (PCI-X)
32-bit x 100MHz = 400MB/s (PCIe)

Most important about PCIe is that it's discrete: slots don't share bandwidth.


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 8, 2005)

hope there will be vesion with out vacuum cleaner at the top of the card =)... heh 3.0ghz and x800xt video card and that dude is going to want to buy even better b4 vista=) sorry but i think thats waste of money if you dont want to compete others with overclocking.... i have 1.7ghz  p4  with 9700 pro and 768 ram and i dont have anyproblems in the games... ofcourse i cant get all the candy but still.  why waste that mutch money every year to computer =).  

btw looks like im going for the intel´s next time that vt thing is quite nice=)


----------



## 1337 (Sep 8, 2005)

Umm the "g71" was something the inquirer made up... It was never an official nvidia card!


----------



## Nyte (Sep 8, 2005)

"Umm the "g71" was something the inquirer made up... It was never an official nvidia card!"

It was (and still is) an active project, just delayed for the moment due to marketing strategy.

The single slot versions are akin to the 7800 solution just to give everyone an idea.

Cheers.


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 8, 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> What are you talking about?
> 64-bit x 133MHz = 1064MB/s  (PCI-X)
> 32-bit x 100MHz = 400MB/s (PCIe)
> 
> Most important about PCIe is that it's discrete: slots don't share bandwidth.



If your going to quote some sum's at least be acurate by them!!!

The x indicates a lane, or a grouping of four wires. Initially, PCI-E cards will be available in four different types of groupings: x1, x4 , x8, and x16. Each four-wire grouping would allow up to 250MB per second of sustained throughput, yielding up to 4GB per second for each direction with an x16 PCI-E card.


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 8, 2005)

If your going to quote some sum's at least be acurate by them!!!!


That'll be sums the plural rather than sum's the possessive, and accurate - almost ;o)


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 8, 2005)

R520 XT will come with 32 pixel pipelines ( 24 in most versions ) so don't worry, nvidia won't be a problem for ATI anymore.
=*

The rumors of The inquirer are all wrong.


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 8, 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> R520 XT will come with 32 pixel pipelines ( 24 in most versions ) so don't worry, nvidia won't be a problem for ATI anymore.
> =*
> 
> The rumors of The inquirer are all wrong.



Hello Red_star, still liveing in your own world I see.


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 8, 2005)

*Why no future AGP cards?*



			
				BigMike said:
			
		

> What's with everyone not making AGP cards?  Do they not know that 90% of gamers are still using AGP?  Talk about limiting your potential customer base.  I'm planning on building a new computer when Windows Vista is finally out to meet it's high requirements, but I don't think I should have to buy a new motherboard now just for a frickin' PCI Express slot!  I've got a P4 3Ghz, 1GB Corsair DDR400, etc. that would still be fine if someone would just make a good video card that still used AGP to hold me over till Vista.  So the best I'll ever get is an X850 XT?  That's stupid.  I've got the money ATI and nVidia...just make me the card.  And I'm sure I'm not the only one that would buy them!



You got the same thing as me. I got a 3GHZ Pentium 4 1GB RAm and an nVidia 5950Ultra. The only reason why card makers are not making AGP cards is becuase they are greedy and want people to buy dual graphics solutions. Most people do not need to spend all the money for 2 graphics cards they only need one good one. AGP has been the standard for years and PCIe is still only about a year old. I heard that ATI was going to make AGP version of their cards but I guess that changed. This is very upsetting to me because all I want to do is prolong the gaming life of my pc and play battlefield 2 on high settings.  with my nvidia 5950 ultra the game pnly runs smoothly on medium 1024x768 with no AA and no AF. I may buy an ATI x800XL  it's got twice the performance of my current card and is faster than a 6800GT.  and costs only $300.  Still I want a next gen AGP card!  Just one last generation of AGP.  I don;lt want to spend $90-$200 on a new motherboard to get PCIe.  And I don;t know of any mobos that support the 478 northwood CPU's and have a 16x PCIe slot.  In another 2-3 years I'll end up buying a new pc anyway.


----------



## DR.Death (Sep 8, 2005)

dual cards do not have more bandwidth one runs at agp speeds and the other one runs at pcie speeds
so no gane is spped with the other card ya it makes your card run faster because it is only doing haf so thire is an increas in power but not realy speed


----------



## djbbenn (Sep 8, 2005)

Acctully in crossfire, they run at 2 8x slots speeds, and their is more bandwidth because there is two cards running on one board. But it dosen't increase the bandwidth of one slot itself. Just the amout of bandwidth of the cards to rest of the computer. And PCI-E does have more bandwidth than AGP, just not as noticable in gaming. You only see it in benchies of professional editiing like Xoom said. But back to orginal topic, what a sweet looking card lol. 

-Dan


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 8, 2005)

chill out ....holy shit!
                                          besides i heard from a freind that ati was making a gfx card with a core of 600...and it was unstable...i love ati but i heard it none the less.


----------



## djbbenn (Sep 8, 2005)

LTDDevil said:
			
		

> Fucking N00bs, Cant U All See Its Fucking Fake U Dickheads



Calm down, don't get a hernia lol. How do you know its a fake, and how are people n00bs for looking at a pic of a video card.  

-Dan


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 8, 2005)

> R520 XT will come with 32 pixel pipelines ( 24 in most versions ) so don't worry, nvidia won't be a problem for ATI anymore.
> =*


Only ten r520 cards have 32 pipes. The rest are either 24 or 16 pipes. If the clock speeds are as high as mentioned, then 16 pipes is probably what it's going to be. 



> The only reason why card makers are not making AGP cards is becuase they are greedy and want people to buy dual graphics solutions. Most people do not need to spend all the money for 2 graphics cards they only need one good one.


GPU makers are just all out to get you, right? :rollseyes:



> "Umm the "g71" was something the inquirer made up... It was never an official nvidia card!"
> 
> It was (and still is) an active project, just delayed for the moment due to marketing strategy.


Finally, some truth!


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 8, 2005)

AGP is a dying breed.  Yes it is all that is needed for videocards of today, but then remember agp is on the same bus as all your pci slots, so sound blaster audigy 2 + 6800ultra + whatever else you may have in your pci slots = bottlneck.  what seperates pci express from agp is the fact that its bandwidth isnt determined by the southbridge anymore.  that and we'd have to go to pci express eventually anyway, its the next step, along with 64 bit computing... so why not just go along for the ride... plus, buying a new processor, motherboard, ram, and videocard to do that upgrade isnt really that bad now is it?


----------



## djbbenn (Sep 9, 2005)

Its fine riding along with the flow, buts its keeping up with the flow lol. But sooner or later, everyone will have to move to PCI-E, as the new cards are just not going to be produced in AGP. Its a pain ya, I know I am dealing with it now, but if you want to keep up, you need to change. And as the last guys said, who can complain about having new hardware. 

-Dan


----------



## 15th Warlock (Sep 9, 2005)

This thread has become a circus, freaking grow up ppl...


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 9, 2005)

*Smoke my 7800GTX*

I think I will keep my 7800GTX's, never been a fan of ATI, never will be. I think that the 512MB of RAM is ridiculous, just make us pay more money for something we dont need / cant utilize, BLEH.!


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 9, 2005)

I'm sure if your nvida had 512mb you woldn't be complaining.  If you don't think 512mb can be used you are wrong.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Sep 9, 2005)

I propose no more unregistered posting in the news section.


----------



## djbbenn (Sep 9, 2005)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> I propose no more unregistered posting in the news section.



I tend to agree with you Wazz, it seems that all the "unregistered" posters all constanly fighting or posting unnecessary things. Some are ok, but if they are that intent on posting here they should register.

-Dan


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 9, 2005)

AGP IS good, but PCI-x is better

nuff said

tough i won't be noticeable until Windows vista i think
greetz


----------



## Ратибор (Sep 9, 2005)

Хорошая карта , срочно пошёл покупать ......


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 9, 2005)

crappy product will b to much money for old shitty tech lol whos wants crappy product.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Sep 9, 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> crappy product will b to much money for old shitty tech lol whos wants crappy product.



what a waste of bandwidth.



			
				Unregistered said:
			
		

> AGP IS good, but PCI-x is better
> 
> nuff said
> 
> ...




Pci-X isnt PCI-e.. pci-E is very very different..  pci-x is 66mhz pci.


----------



## Nyte (Sep 9, 2005)

Doom 3 Ultra Quality mode REQUIRES 512 MB VRAM. 

Even if you set it at that mode with less than 512 MB and it loads fine, it is in essence using High Quality and not Ultra Quality.

Hook your card up to an interposer and protocol analyzer and see for yourself.  Alot of people like to think that they actually use Ultra Quality mode when in fact it is defaulted to High.

256 MB VRAM = Compressed lower quality textures (High Quality even when you set it to Ultra Quality)
512 MB VRAM = Uncompressed high quality textures (TRUE high quality)


Cheers.


----------



## 15th Warlock (Sep 9, 2005)

Nyte said:
			
		

> Doom 3 Ultra Quality mode REQUIRES 512 MB VRAM.



Yes and no, Doom3 will load the uncompressed textures to a 256 MBs video card just fine, and it has been shown in many tests that having a 512 MBs video card won't make Doom3's UQ mode run that much faster.
When Id was questioned about this weird behaviour, a programmer who worked in that game said that Doom3 doesn't load the whole 512 MBs of textures for a single frame, it's just that in certain parts of any given map the game has to dump the textures and load new ones when using a 256 MBs video card, thus, slowing the framerates a little bit, but the difference is almost imperceptible...
One game that benefits greatly from having 512 MBs of video ram is Half Life 2, as some benchmarks show a noticeable improvement when compared to using a 256 MBs video card, but as framerates in HL2 already are very high, you won't notice any difference during gameplay...


----------



## 15th Warlock (Sep 9, 2005)

About Doom3 UQ mode, check what id Programmer Brian Harris has to say:



> A single scene doesn't use up all 512MB of video RAM. Having extra RAM will decrease hitches when moving from one area to another because the textures from the new area will already be on the video card. If a single scene is using more memory (textures + vertex data) than is available on the video card, then will you see significant frame rate drops because it has to upload and dump the textures multiple times as it's rendering. This happens in very few cases (we spent a lot of time minimizing it) but I believe it still happens in the "Turkey Baster Room" in Alpha Labs 2 (the room with the giant laser thing).



http://www.beyond3d.com/reviews/sapphire/512/index.php?p=tb


----------



## wazzledoozle (Sep 9, 2005)

I can run Ultra on my 6800 great, it just pauses when entering a new room. Running at high detail runs perfectly though, and there is no difference in image quality.


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 11, 2005)

*Ati Forever*

Ati Forever Nvidia Is Shit!!!!!


----------



## SPHERE (Sep 11, 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> Ati Forever Nvidia Is Shit!!!!!


ok....


----------



## Unregistered (Sep 11, 2005)

AGP sucks, thank god there making all new cards PCI x so all you slowpoks can upgrade and get with 
reality, if your really a computer fan you will have a new pc every 6 months, especially when you play games on a 23 inch apple display @ 1920x1200!!!!! I cant even play doom3 100% with a 3.73EE and a x850xt PE 




PS nvidia sucks so bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SPHERE (Sep 11, 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> PS nvidia sucks so bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


a fanboy doing what he does best, declairing a opinion to be true without even presenting one shred of proof...


----------



## 15th Warlock (Sep 11, 2005)

wazzledoozle said:
			
		

> I propose no more unregistered posting in the news section.



Wazzle, I really think it's time to apply your proposal, the purpose of our forum has never been to support factless fanboyish arguments


----------



## W1zzard (Sep 11, 2005)

Unregistered said:
			
		

> Ati Forever Nvidia Is Shit!!!!!



thank you for your great comemnt .. from now on only registered people can comment on the news


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 11, 2005)

Hura w1zzard.......


----------



## mardo000 (Sep 11, 2005)

*520 Agp*

I heard that the R520 will use some thing called a 'Rialto' chipset that will allow the card to run on AGP and PCI-ex.  This would help out anybody such as myself who dont want to haveto buy a new socket 775 CPU and PCI ex board.  And before you argue that if I've got the money for a r520 why not cough up the money for a new board and CPU, well consider this: the r520 will not be as expensive as everyone is guessing, the 7800GTX is already down as low as 430 USD so the r520 would need to be at a similar price to be competitive, if not cheaper seeing as it may be a little less powerful, plus Nvidia are already talking about lowering the 7800GTX to 400 USD to stifle the r520 sales when it is released.  Suddenly the r520 isn't looking so expensive.


----------



## intel igent (Sep 11, 2005)

the rialto probably would work as they used it on the x850's. i think


----------



## mardo000 (Sep 11, 2005)

for gamers, which i think the majority of high end card buyers are, there is almost no bonus from AGP to PCI-ex anyway so something as simply as the rialto chip for the r520 would be a really innovative idea from ATI, if they bother to look out for me and make a agp r520 I'll be sold from nvidia to ati, and i've got a 6800 ultra


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Sep 11, 2005)

mardo000 said:
			
		

> for gamers, which i think the majority of high end card buyers are, there is almost no bonus from AGP to PCI-ex anyway so something as simply as the rialto chip for the r520 would be a really innovative idea from ATI, if they bother to look out for me and make a agp r520 I'll be sold from nvidia to ati, and i've got a 6800 ultra



for the size of teh card, I wouldn't be suprised if AGP couldnt provide enough power... same with the 7800gtx...


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Sep 11, 2005)

quasarsky said:
			
		

> You fool. AGP can support 2 video cards. It was just never implented lol.



err... it  _was_  meant for graphics, but the bus cannot handle two video cards, period. just impossible.


----------



## djbbenn (Sep 11, 2005)

W1zzard said:
			
		

> thank you for your great comemnt .. from now on only registered people can comment on the news



Thanks W1zz. 

-Dan


----------



## wazzledoozle (Sep 11, 2005)

djbbenn said:
			
		

> Thanks W1zz.
> 
> -Dan


Yay


----------



## djbbenn (Sep 11, 2005)

No more unregistered people fighting/being ass holes/fanboys/...well you get the point 

-Dan


----------



## LemUUU (Sep 12, 2005)

Dippyskoodlez said:
			
		

> err... it  _was_  meant for graphics, but the bus cannot handle two video cards, period. just impossible.



actually ONE bus cannot handle 2 video cards, but a second chipset could be used to have a second video card... they would have implemented this possibility if the price wasnt going to be so big, and the performance gain minimal


----------



## Bonami (Sep 20, 2005)

*Buy One Before you Knock It!*

How can anyone comment on something they don't have! I used to be an nVidia Fan years ago,then nVidia didn't have anything to Compete with ATI so I switched! Now ATI's trying to catch nVidia and they can't! Their  New Card is going to be a Dual slot with only 16 Pipelines and a whole lotta nothing except for Optimized Drivers there trying to use to Inflate their Performance Scores to Win over their Existing Users! ATI's a Canadian Company and they should have alot of Canadian Fans but Lately they don't Simply because their Products aren't Good Enough! 
I own a MSI n7800 GTX 256Mb on an ASUS A8N SLI Mobo powered by an AMD64 3500+,and the Performance is AWESOME,along with 24 Pipelines instead of 16! How can someone Post a Comment like:    nvidia sucks so bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  when you don't even own one,and Probably can't Convince your Parents to Buy you one!!! The Truth of the Matter is: nVidia's 7800 GTX is a 24 Pipeline Card and a Single slot card that Blows ATI out of the Water! You can Cry,Wine, and hate nVidia all you want,but the Fact is:  nVidia's the King and Long may he Reighn!!   I build Gaming Systems and my Customers would be Very Disappointed if I Recommeded something that was 2nd Grade like ATI is Now! Cry,Hate all you want but the Facts are the Fact!!
nVidia Rules!!!!

All Winers Comments Welcome!!

P/S: I own both Brands of these Cards,so I'm not being BIAS, I've Tried Both!! You should Really Research before you Post Foolish Comments! But I suppose some of you are 13 and Under,if not,Grow Up!

System Specs: 

AMD64 3500+(Newcastle Core)
ASUS A8N SLI Deluxe 
MSI NX 7800 GTX
2- 80 GB Maxtor Harddrives
1 LG DVDRW Dual Layer
1 LG CDRW
Enermax 535 Watt SLI Ready P/S
Gigabyte Cooler Pro CPU Cooler
Bonami Custom Built Case
Sound Blaster Audigy Sound 

3D Mark05 – 7867 1024x768 default
3D Mark05 – 8872 800x600 default
3D Mark03 – 15848 Default
3D mark 2001SE 23596 Default


----------



## Bonami (Sep 20, 2005)

*nVidai Forever!!*

Alls Fare in Video Card Wars,lol!!


----------



## Nyte (Sep 20, 2005)

My X850XT Xfire gets nearly as much as 7800GTX SLI, and X850XT is not even supposed to compete with 7800's.


----------



## djbbenn (Sep 20, 2005)

Nyte said:
			
		

> My X850XT Xfire gets nearly as much as 7800GTX SLI, and X850XT is not even supposed to compete with 7800's.



Look at the overclock you have though...lol its sweet.  

-Dan


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Sep 21, 2005)

Bonami said:
			
		

> Alls Fare in Video Card Wars,lol!!



spellcheck is your friend... or even re reading it.. "fair" and "Nvidia".


			
				Bonami said:
			
		

> How can someone Post a Comment like:    nvidia sucks so bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  when you don't even own one,and Probably can't Convince your Parents to Buy you one!!!



Unregistered user. its just spam. leave it, and mods will try to edit/delete the useless waste of bandwidth. No need to get angry over an immature 5 year old.


----------



## nightelf84 (Sep 21, 2005)

wow.. this thread is still going? my last post was a few pages back lol

Unregistered users without a life.. you guys should really get out more


----------



## wazzledoozle (Sep 21, 2005)

Bonami said:
			
		

> How can anyone comment on something they don't have! I used to be an nVidia Fan years ago,then nVidia didn't have anything to Compete with ATI so I switched! Now ATI's trying to catch nVidia and they can't! Their  New Card is going to be a Dual slot with only 16 Pipelines and a whole lotta nothing except for Optimized Drivers there trying to use to Inflate their Performance Scores to Win over their Existing Users! ATI's a Canadian Company and they should have alot of Canadian Fans but Lately they don't Simply because their Products aren't Good Enough!
> I own a MSI n7800 GTX 256Mb on an ASUS A8N SLI Mobo powered by an AMD64 3500+,and the Performance is AWESOME,along with 24 Pipelines instead of 16! How can someone Post a Comment like:    nvidia sucks so bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  when you don't even own one,and Probably can't Convince your Parents to Buy you one!!! The Truth of the Matter is: nVidia's 7800 GTX is a 24 Pipeline Card and a Single slot card that Blows ATI out of the Water! You can Cry,Wine, and hate nVidia all you want,but the Fact is:  nVidia's the King and Long may he Reighn!!   I build Gaming Systems and my Customers would be Very Disappointed if I Recommeded something that was 2nd Grade like ATI is Now! Cry,Hate all you want but the Facts are the Fact!!
> nVidia Rules!!!!
> 
> ...



Grow up dude, NO ONE has benchmarked a X1800XT yet.
Looks like your parents spoil you.

And your point about "owning both cards" is extremely ridiculous, that would be like saying "I drank a pepsi 2 years ago and didnt like it so now pepsi and all their sub brands are TEH SUK!"


And stop with the double posting.


----------



## djbbenn (Sep 23, 2005)

You need to calm down Bonami. Pipes are not everything when it comes to cards, no one knows how the X1800XT is going to compete with the 7800GTX. If the 7800GTX was that much faster than the X1800 I think ATI would have a more powerful solution. ATI said the X1800 is suppose to compete with the GTX, so I doubt that the GTX will obliterate the X1800. So keep your fanboy comments to yourself...

-Dan


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Sep 23, 2005)

Bonami said:
			
		

> If i were to Overclock mine as Much as yours,the Defeat would be the same! Do you think I'm Stupid,Sorry,I'm not!! Overclocking is something I have been doing for a long Time! Try Again!!



Trust me, you're not the only one here overclocking for a while.. i've got ~8 years under my belt... and I'm only 17.


----------



## DR.Death (Sep 23, 2005)

nice thats what i haf to say


----------



## Bonami (Sep 26, 2005)

So someone can say: nVidai sucks,and it's OK! But if someone Replys to that Comment they're a Fanboy,and should Keep their Fanboy comments to theirself!! Kind of a Double Standard don't Ya Think!! That's Fine,I'll Keep my comments to Myself,so what's the Point of a Forum??
And also by my Comment of Owning Both Cards,that was Both Brands of Cards,not a 7800 and a X1800! Why would Ya buy two Cards at $650.00 +! Anyway theirs not much sense to belong to a One Sided forum!! Thanks Anyway!!


----------



## Bonami (Sep 26, 2005)

So djbbenn,you must be the Moderator of this Forum I Guess!! I didn't Realize that!!


----------



## Bonami (Sep 26, 2005)

What do you mean Double Posting! My Dads gonna Kill me! Sorry Guys!!


----------



## djbbenn (Sep 26, 2005)

No I am not the moderator of this forum and I don't know where you got your impression.

There is nothing wrong about saying what you prefer, but you can go around saying X product sucks and Y product is the best. People who do that are fanboys. Sure I like ATI cause I have one, but I can't go say that Nvidia sucks, because I don't have one at the moment. Nvidia doesn't suck, nor does ATI, Intel, or AMD. Its personal preference, and sure tell people what you like. But don't be a ass hole about how you say it.

-Dan


----------



## Shadow_Reaper (Sep 29, 2005)

djbbenn said:
			
		

> You need to calm down Bonami. Pipes are not everything when it comes to cards, no one knows how the X1800XT is going to compete with the 7800GTX. If the 7800GTX was that much faster than the X1800 I think ATI would have a more powerful solution. ATI said the X1800 is suppose to compete with the GTX, so I doubt that the GTX will obliterate the X1800. So keep your fanboy comments to yourself...
> 
> -Dan



I did find a review on the new ATI cards.
http://www.hardwareanalysis.com/content/article/1813/

Check it out, see what you think.

Its not blown away but the X1800 does try and keep up. Not to mention the fact that ATI has been workin on their cards for over 4 months longer than the Nvidia did the 7800 Series. But I do hope that the ATI Performs as good as you all expect.


----------



## SPHERE (Sep 29, 2005)

Shadow_Reaper said:
			
		

> I did find a review on the new ATI cards.
> http://www.hardwareanalysis.com/content/article/1813/
> 
> Check it out, see what you think.
> ...


i think that's the bogus one


----------



## Shadow_Reaper (Sep 29, 2005)

Im not sure, its the only one I found. Just thought Id throw it out there.


----------



## Bonami (Sep 30, 2005)

That Totally changes my Opinion of you!! I was only responding to some A Hole saying nVidia Sucks! I have an ATI 9800 Pro and it's an Awesome little card! I also have a Nvidia 7800 GTX which is the Best I've ever owned!! ATI's gonna try to Top it,Then Nvidia's gonna Top their's again!!It's a War that's been going on for Years,and it'll keep going  on and on!! I love a Friendly Competetion among Friends,but there's a Few that are way to Serious! By the way Dan where in N.S do you Live?I'm in Bridgewater,we're from the same Place,I don't think we're supposed to be Rude to one another,so I'm Sorry for overreacting!! TTYL!! 


P/S:dippyskoodlez,I know how to Spell Fair,it was part of the Response! And the Proper way to Spell Nvidia is nVidia!! Depending on which context your trying to get across!! Take your Pick!


----------



## djbbenn (Sep 30, 2005)

Its fine expressing your opinions and such, but you just got to be careful how you word them. Anyways... I live in Sydney, Cape Breton. I know a couple of people down in Bridgewater, nice place.

-Dan


----------



## Shadow_Reaper (Sep 30, 2005)

Has anyone found a real review or benchmarks for the x1800 ATI cards?   I am curious to find out how they compare. 

Bonami-I also had a 9800 Pro and it was quite good, but I found a PNY 6600GT(Still in my 3rd machine)for a good price and have been happy with that till I got my BFG 6800GT(Will be in my LanParty machine) absolutely a GREAT card, (*IMHO*). Now im purchasing a BFG 7800GTX(Will be my home Gamer) and am quite excited over the Card and the many reviews I have seen that have pointed to some pretty good Benchmarks scores. After all I do play Doom 3 And Splinter Cell. I Am looking forward to seeing the improvements.

Not to mention I am upgrading my Processor,Motherboard, Memory, along with a New power supply. So we shall see what happens.


----------



## Bonami (Sep 30, 2005)

Cool,your gonna be Real Happy with the 7800 GTX,I know I am!!


----------



## Shadow_Reaper (Sep 30, 2005)

Yes I cannot wait, Only thing I need to really worry about it a good power supply for $170. Any ideas? Keep in mind I donot wanna have to buy a new one when I go SLI... Thx for any suggestions.


----------



## latterbuoy (Sep 30, 2005)

Bonami said:
			
		

> How can anyone comment on something they don't have! I used to be an nVidia Fan years ago,then nVidia didn't have anything to Compete with ATI so I switched! Now ATI's trying to catch nVidia and they can't! Their  New Card is going to be a Dual slot with only 16 Pipelines and a whole lotta nothing except for Optimized Drivers there trying to use to Inflate their Performance Scores to Win over their Existing Users! ATI's a Canadian Company and they should have alot of Canadian Fans but Lately they don't Simply because their Products aren't Good Enough!
> I own a MSI n7800 GTX 256Mb on an ASUS A8N SLI Mobo powered by an AMD64 3500+,and the Performance is AWESOME,along with 24 Pipelines instead of 16! How can someone Post a Comment like:    nvidia sucks so bad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  when you don't even own one,and Probably can't Convince your Parents to Buy you one!!! The Truth of the Matter is: nVidia's 7800 GTX is a 24 Pipeline Card and a Single slot card that Blows ATI out of the Water! You can Cry,Wine, and hate nVidia all you want,but the Fact is:  nVidia's the King and Long may he Reighn!!   I build Gaming Systems and my Customers would be Very Disappointed if I Recommeded something that was 2nd Grade like ATI is Now! Cry,Hate all you want but the Facts are the Fact!!
> nVidia Rules!!!!
> 
> ...



Those specs are great, I was actually thinking of getting the Leadtek 6800GT but after finding out it occupies 2 slots, I decided to look elsewhere, maybe MSI 6800GT which only occupies one slot? I can't afford to use up the adjacent PCI slot as I need it for my sound card. But damn the Leadtek card is much cheaper than the MSI one.

I know the 6600GT probably owns the upper midrange crown as it clobbers the X700Pro, so when is the 7600GT gonna be released? And what's the whole deal about Shader Model 3 support?


----------



## latterbuoy (Sep 30, 2005)

Shadow_Reaper said:
			
		

> Yes I cannot wait, Only thing I need to really worry about it a good power supply for $170. Any ideas? Keep in mind I donot wanna have to buy a new one when I go SLI... Thx for any suggestions.



Sorry for double posting, but these are replies to two different people.

Always buy a PSU from a Tier 1 manufacturer such as Antec, Acbel or Enermax. Since you're gonna get a 7800GTX, and you may be going SLI in the future, you're need a minimum of 500W. That said, I would recommend Antec Truepower II 550W or Acbel I-Power 500W or 550W. The Acbel has TRIPLE 12V rails for more stable power to your CPU, GC and MB, perfect for power hungry cards or SLI setups. As for Enermax, I don't have any recommendations. You can ask Bonami as he owns a Enermax PSU. Don't know if this is true, but I read somewhere that a 7800GTX SLI requires a minimum 22A on the 12V rail.

Although they cost more than other brands, please bear in mind that a good PSU will provide you with years of stable power to your expensive components, and will last you at least a few upgrades. I can't stress this enough. Those generic PSUs that come bundled with cheap casings are crap really, as they cannot supply the exact wattage specified. Using a lousy PSU may fry your system or result in system instability or crashes. As a general guide, you can judge the quality of the PSU by its weight. The heavier the PSU, the better it is.


----------



## Shadow_Reaper (Oct 1, 2005)

latterbuoy said:
			
		

> Sorry for double posting, but these are replies to two different people.
> 
> but I read somewhere that a 7800GTX SLI requires a minimum 22A on the 12V rail.
> 
> .




http://www.bfgtech.com/7800GTX_256_PCIX.html 

THat shows the Minimum System Requirements.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Oct 1, 2005)

Shadow_Reaper said:
			
		

> http://www.bfgtech.com/7800GTX_256_PCIX.html
> 
> THat shows the Minimum System Requirements.


A minimum 400W system power supply (with 12V current rating of 26A or more)
NVIDIA SLI configurations, a minimum 500W system power supply (with 12V rating of 34A)


----------



## djbbenn (Oct 1, 2005)

Wouldn't be surprised... You should have a really good PSU anyways if you can afford two 7800GTX's.

-Dan


----------



## Mad Cow (Oct 1, 2005)

watch nvidia throw out a g80 gpu whenthe r520 comes out


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Oct 1, 2005)

Mad Cow said:
			
		

> watch nvidia throw out a g80 gpu whenthe r520 comes out



im thinking more along an oc'd 7800gtx when 520 hits.. a new core would be a waste.


----------



## Mad Cow (Oct 1, 2005)

well if the timer on ati's website is for the r520 its just a mealy 5 days to find out how it will do


----------



## intel igent (Oct 1, 2005)

ive heard rumors of r520 scoring 9100+ in 3dmark05, i hope its true


----------



## djbbenn (Oct 1, 2005)

Dippyskoodlez said:
			
		

> im thinking more along an oc'd 7800gtx when 520 hits.. a new core would be a waste.



Agree, I heard of the 7800 Ultra...don't know how true it is, but it makes sense.

Those X1800's better score that good, if they want to beat Nvidia. The prices they are asking aren't very good compaired to Nvidia at the moment.

-Dan


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Oct 1, 2005)

djbbenn said:
			
		

> Agree, I heard of the 7800 Ultra...don't know how true it is, but it makes sense.
> 
> Those X1800's better score that good, if they want to beat Nvidia. The prices they are asking aren't very good compaired to Nvidia at the moment.
> 
> -Dan



along with crossfire not going over very well with people...   

ATI got a bit big headed....


----------



## intel igent (Oct 1, 2005)

im a bit of a knob so can someone tell me how crossfire competes with 2x6800u in SLI.

i mean if 1 x850 is better than 1 6800u, i would imagine that crossfire x850 is better than 6800u sli?

correct me if im wrong


----------



## djbbenn (Oct 1, 2005)

Heres a page with lots of links to Crossfire. 

-Dan


----------



## intel igent (Oct 1, 2005)

^^ you have to make me read


----------



## djbbenn (Oct 1, 2005)

Reading is good for. 

-Dan


----------



## intel igent (Oct 1, 2005)

i dont like reading, it hurts my brain  

from what ive read so far it would appear that my theory is correct, it makes me wonder how people complain about crossfire not being able to keep up with 7800 sli, theyre 2 DIFFERENT generation cards, but when compared to 6800 sli.............pwn3d

just wait for x1800 crossfire  

all i can say is that this week is going to be very interesting and im looking forward to every minute of it


----------



## Shadow_Reaper (Oct 2, 2005)

http://www.hothardware.com/viewarticle.cfm?articleid=730

Here is a review I found showing that both SLI 6800 Ultra and Crossfire x850 XT are pretty evenly matched so far. And I think that the new x1800 series should close the gap on nVidia and possibly take it the dual card throne away(but we are not certain yet). 

*So as usual it depends on the games you play most and what you are doin with the dual Video cards.*


----------



## intel igent (Oct 2, 2005)

you know, another thing i noticed is that these tests have been done with x850xt's, is there no platinum edition for crossfire? 

sorry for going off topic


----------



## Bonami (Oct 3, 2005)

*Answer to What P/S I'm Using!*

The P/S I bought was the Enermax 535 PCI-E -SLI Ready!! Exellent P/S and Nvidia Approved!! I just Sold my 3500+ and bought my 3700+ with that San-Diego Core,And I Love it!! Later Guys!!


----------



## Jayme (Oct 5, 2005)

The R520 will have 32 pipelines and 10 vertex engines.


----------



## SPHERE (Oct 5, 2005)

^not acording to ati


----------



## djbbenn (Oct 5, 2005)

Jayme said:
			
		

> The R520 will have 32 pipelines and 10 vertex engines.



Thats what they said at first...but they wont. 16 pipes and thats all.

-Dan


----------



## intel igent (Oct 5, 2005)

is it here yet?


----------

